# Concrete Sealant



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Anyone have a recommendation for what type/brand of Sealant to use on new concrete?



Cray


----------



## maggie (Aug 14, 2003)

*concrete sealer*

I have been in the concrete business for 15 years so i would like to give some insights on concrete sealers.. First is that they are toxic to people so animals I will assume the same, the reason I say this is we put sealer down on concrete floors but humans don't sleep, eat, lick, ect. on. Second sealers don't last they all eventually peal and wear. When I put down the concrete floor in my kennel I made sure they put a steel trowel finish, almost looks like brown glass. I will also say that putting a rough broom finish is not a good idea would be very hard on the dogs. If you put the steel trowel finish down then when it is time to clean the kennel floor use a biodegradeable bleach....hope this helps maggie


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

They are putting a steel trowel finish on it, not broom. I appreciate your input. (only took 13+ yards  )



Cray


----------

